# Asian-Inspired Pulled Pork Butt



## brew (Dec 31, 2010)

To celebrate the arrival of the new year, I am making a few pulled picnic butts.  Tomorrow's festivities kick off around 2 pm, so I have decided to smoke these today and overnight so as to make sure everything is delicious by the the everyone gathers.  I thought I would share my recipe with folks in case anyone else wants to do a little Asian flavored pulled pork.  

This is a recipe I have done a few times before and has been requested repeatedly.  Feel free to add your own spin.  Everything listed is enough for one pork butt.  Multiply appropriately if you are making more than one butt.

*Rub/paste:*

Garlic Powder 3 tsp

Onion Powder 3 tsp

Five Spice Powder 1 tsp (can be found at Asian markets or online)

Minced Ginger 1 tsp (not powder, but the stuff from the jar)

Cayenne Powder 1 tsp

Mustard Flour 1 tsp (Coleman's or other similar brands)

Brown Sugar 6 tsp

Light Soy Sauce 12 tsp 

I put the paste/rub on the pork butt and let in sit in a plastic bag overnight.

While cooking, about every hour or so, I spritz with the following mixture.  Once the the meat hits around 160F internal, I cover the whole tray in foil.  If I have any of the spritz left, I dump what's left over the meat so as not to open the foil until the meat is done resting.

*Spray:*

Rice Cooking Wine 3/4 cup

Black Vinegar 1/4 cup

Rice Vinegar 1/4 cup

Apple Juice 1/4 cup

White Sugar 1/4 cup

I smoke over nectarine wood at about 225F for 6 hours or so, then finish in the oven at 225F until it hits 200F internal temp on the digital.  I let it rest for at least an hour before pulling.

I'll post some pictures when everything is done tomorrow.

Happy New Year!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 31, 2010)

It all sounds good, can't wait to see the finish.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 31, 2010)

Now it does sound really good so hurry please I'm hungry.


----------



## chefrob (Dec 31, 2010)

sounds good!


----------



## brew (Jan 2, 2011)

Sorry it has taken me a while to post the Qview.  I actually added some brown sugar to the meat after I pulled it because it didn't have the right sweetness.  Not sure what I did differently. but it came out fine in the end.  Here are pics in chronological order:

*Rubbed Down and ready to smoke*







*Moved to Oven After 6 Hours*







*Resting (though we snuck a taste)*







*The Finished Product*


----------



## kevink (Jan 2, 2011)

Gosh that looks great. I hope they invent internet smell-o-vision soon.  Where do you find nectarine wood, and how do you serve this up? CWB?


----------



## deannc (Jan 2, 2011)

Interesting recipe I'll have to save that one, thanks!  Nice looking butts.


----------



## dougmays (Jan 3, 2011)

this looks amazing! i'm going to try it this weekend!

i wonder....could you do something with the drippings to make a "asian au-jus"....maybe put the drippings in the fridge to separate the fat....discard and add terkiaki? green onions? ponzu? soy?

any thoughts?


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jan 3, 2011)

Looking VERY nice there, Brew!!  I hadn't thought of five-spice in my rubs yet!  


kevink said:


> Gosh that looks great. I hope they invent internet smell-o-vision soon. Where do you find nectarine wood, and how do you serve this up? CWB?


barbecue-wood.com has an impressive variety of woods if you don't mind mail order


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 3, 2011)

Very nice! Ever tried soflaquers finishing sauce? It's in the wiki & it's sooooo good


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 3, 2011)

Great looking recipe and the results look great


----------



## papagreer (Jan 5, 2011)

realtorterry said:


> Very nice! Ever tried soflaquers finishing sauce? It's in the wiki & it's sooooo good




Agreed, its incredible.


----------



## papagreer (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey Brew,

Those butts sound good! Here is a five spice recipe I found online that is the real deal and tastes just as good or better then the pre bottled kind. I find that it tastes better because you are making this fresh rather then having it sit on a shelf. 

*Five Spice Powder*

2 teaspoons Szechuan Peppercorns 

8 Star Anise

1/2 teaspoon Ground Cloves

1 tablespoon Ground Cinnamon

1 tablespoon Ground Fennel Seeds

In a dry skillet, roast 2 teaspoons of Szechuan peppercorns by shaking the pan over low to medium heat until the aroma of the peppercorns is released (about three minutes).

Grind the roasted peppercorns and 8 star anise in a blender or pepper mill.

Strain the blended seasonings.

Mix in 1/2 teaspoon ground cloves, 1 tablespoon ground cinnamon, and 1 tablespoon ground fennel seeds.

Grind the seasonings until very fine.

Store in an airtight container.

***If desired, you can substitute black peppercorns for the Szechuan peppercorn, and ground anise for the star anise (use 4 teaspoons of ground anise).***

Enjoy!

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice! Worth the wait!


----------



## brew (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for the great feedback.

papagreer, I've been wanting to make my own 5 Spice, but I didn't have a spice/coffee grinder to spare.  Now I do.  Thanks for the recipe!

I forgot to mention that my buddy at whose house we had the New Years Eve party came up with a great serving idea.  In addition to putting the pulled pork on a warm corn tortilla, he made a simple pineapple salsa that went perfectly with the pork.  Here is the approximate recipe.  It was all done by eye-balling and estimation, no recipe or measurements.

1 Can pineapple chunks, chopped medium-fin

1/4 red onion, chopped fine

1 teaspoon chopped cilantro (this is my guess to the amount that was used)

Juice from 1/2 a lime

Mix and serve.

We will definitely be making this pulled pork w/pineapple salsa again.  The leftovers have were heavenly when reheated, but sadly are all gone.  :(


----------



## brew (Jan 5, 2011)

dougmays said:


> this looks amazing! i'm going to try it this weekend!
> 
> i wonder....could you do something with the drippings to make a "asian au-jus"....maybe put the drippings in the fridge to separate the fat....discard and add terkiaki? green onions? ponzu? soy?
> 
> any thoughts?




I'm sure you could, but I like having the drippings all mixed in with the meat as is.   They are pretty flavorful from the rub spices.  But if you do try something with the juices, post it up and let us know how it goes!


----------



## brew (Jan 5, 2011)

kevink said:


> Where do you find nectarine wood, and how do you serve this up? CWB?


I am lucky enough to have a father-in-law who has lots of fruit trees on his property and lives in the central valley of California where there are lots of orchards.  He supplies all of my wood for smoking just based on what trees are being replaced.


----------



## ambrosia (Jan 8, 2011)

Brew said:


> To celebrate the arrival of the new year, I am making a few pulled picnic butts.  Tomorrow's festivities kick off around 2 pm, so I have decided to smoke these today and overnight so as to make sure everything is delicious by the the everyone gathers.  I thought I would share my recipe with folks in case anyone else wants to do a little Asian flavored pulled pork.
> 
> This is a recipe I have done a few times before and has been requested repeatedly.  Feel free to add your own spin.  Everything listed is enough for one pork butt.  Multiply appropriately if you are making more than one butt.
> 
> ...


Do you take it off the grill and finish it in the oven to speed up the cooking process?  Is that why you don't do it entirely on the smoker or do you have another reason?  Happy New Year!!


----------

